# P1126, I stab at thee ('00 Altima GXE)



## knox.co (Apr 10, 2007)

The check engine light came on again. Fed up with taking the thing to the shop, I went out and bought a code reader for about $10 less than the dealership charges just to _run_ their diagnostic test.

The code reader came up with P1126. "Thermostat function" is all most online places define it as. In recent mech visits, I've already had the thermostat, the knock sensor and the coolant temperature sensor (uh, isn't that what the thermostat is for?) all replaced.

There was a link that I had stumbled upon that mentioned two other potential pieces that could need replacement, but of course I lost that link. Thoughts on what those other pieces might be that I should be looking at?


----------



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

> P1126 Thermostat Malfunction (Stuck Open)
> 
> Possible Causes Setting Conditions
> Inspect for low coolant level
> ...


check eveything that has to do with coolant


----------



## knox.co (Apr 10, 2007)

Negative on those three; The coolant was changed & topped off in October when the radiator was replaced after a leak was noticed during an oil change (gee, maybe the recent thermostat replacement had something to do with that...)

Anyway, the light hasn't come back on since I reset it. I'm happy for now. I suppose I'll see this light again when the temps are below freezing and I start it up.


----------

